# Pidgin - Jabber/XMPP - SSL Verschluesslung

## hoschi

Hallo, in Pidgin wird die SSL-Verschluesslung fuer Jabber als "Force old (port 5223) SSL" bezeichnet. Seit wann liegt die SSL-Verschluesselung auf einem anderen Port? Und wie kriege ich dann eine dem aktuellen Standard entsprechende SSL-Verschluesslung.

Kommt mir sehr komisch vor. Ich wuesst nicht, dass der Port sich geaendert hat. Bei Gossip und Co. wird Port 5223 fuer SLL auch verwendet. Ideen? Fehler?

Gruss Hoschi

----------

## borsdel

normalerweise wird tls verwendet auf port 5222, brauchst dir also keine sorgen machen.

mfg borsdel

ps hast ne idee für pidgin bzgl gpg-verschlüsselung der gespräche?

----------

## Anarcho

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ps hast ne idee für pidgin bzgl gpg-verschlüsselung der gespräche?

 

```
[I] x11-plugins/pidgin-encryption 

     Available versions:  (~)3.0

     Installed:           3.0(17:30:41 13.05.2007)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Pidgin IM Encryption PlugIn

[I] x11-plugins/pidgin-otr 

     Available versions:  (~)3.0.0

     Installed:           3.0.0(17:27:45 13.05.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/

     Description:         (OTR) Messaging allows you to have private conversations over instant messaging
```

----------

## hoschi

Danke  :Smile: 

Wenn du unseren Innenminister wirklich rausrollen willst, solltest du mal OTR anschauen, das geht gleichzeitig auch die Probleme von PGP an, da PGP im Grund auf "Bekannheit" basiert. Man muss allerdings sagen, das Instant-Messaging generell extrem unsicher ist und Jabber/XMPP eigentlich das einzige vernuenftige Protokoll ist.

<edit />

Ich sollte vielleicht anmerken das Pidgin nur mit USEFLAG "xscreensaver" Tastatur/Mausaktivitaet registriert. Kann recht nervig sein, weil das USEFLAG normalerweise aus ist.

----------

## borsdel

@Anarcho: die sache mit der normalen pidgin-encryption macht kein spaß, da es nur zwischen gaim und pidgin dieses plugin gibt.

und otr ist auf alle fälle die zukunft, da es sich auf alle protokolle anwenden lässt, aber auch hier gibt es dieses plugin nur für pidgin, kopete, miranda und ichglaub trillian. leider nicht für gajim oder psi usw.

naja, hiermal was nettes zum lesen http://www.entartete-kunst.com/icq-verschluesselung-mit-otr/

und nen otr-proxy würde es auch tun, aber für die meisten zu kompliziert einzurichten.

mfg borsdel

----------

